# ETEK HID spotlight



## dundonrl (Nov 1, 2008)

Just got a ETEK HID spotlight, 6300K H4 bulb, said it's rated at 3000 lumens.. my question is, I turn it on it gets bright like all HID's do over time, then it gets a bit dimmer about 10 seconds after the maximum brightness.. is this something in the ballast or? 

Thanks

(oh, this is my 1st HID spotlight, and LOVE it) bro has a UK Light Cannon dive light and when we go diving it's incredible I'll have to get one in the future and relegate my LED dive light to a backup light..


----------



## Patriot (Nov 1, 2008)

:welcome:


Can you provide a link to the light your inquiring about. I'm not familiar with it.

Thanks.


----------



## Flashanator (Nov 1, 2008)

yea need some more info.

I too have never had an issue like this with any HID. BTW, that must have alot of blue tint in the light being 6300K.


----------



## thingsforjason (Dec 26, 2008)

I ended up getting one of these for Christmas.

The box states a 35W 6000K bulb. And it is also exhibiting the getting dimmer 10 seconds after brightest weirdness.

So the debate is, should I take it back and just get another (different) light? Maybe the Amondotech one? Or just another flashlight instead?

Thoughts?


----------



## D-Dog (Dec 26, 2008)

This happened on my X990 too... I wasn't really sure why, however, at least you know it's not just you  I think is is just the ballast cutting back power after startup to stabilize in a "run" mode. The bulb should last a lot longer when driven at the correct power rating vs startup when more current is often pushed in to increase brightness faster.


----------



## larryk (Dec 27, 2008)

Using my light meter, almost all my HID lights climb to a peak and then back down and settle in.


----------

